# Better bass library than Trilian?



## Virtual Virgin (Nov 27, 2017)

Trilian sounds a bit choppy to me, especially the slap bass.
Is there a better library out there to cover electric and acoustic bass?


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Nov 27, 2017)

Also finding that most of their electronic "jams" in the demos section to be almost putrid for being so unmusical.


----------



## JonSolo (Nov 27, 2017)

There are very few all in one bass libraries like Trilian. Komplete comes with a number of bass libraries, and then you have various releases such as Orangetree Samples and similar.

The only thing that comes to mind that many users seem to like is Modo Bass by IK Multimedia. It is physically sampled. But other than that I have no experience with it.

It does have a crossgrade option if you own other products.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 27, 2017)

I have Trilian and used it for several years. 

Then I bought IK Multimedia's MODO and haven't touched anything else for Bass ever since. 

_*IK Multimedia MODO*_


----------



## garyhiebner (Nov 27, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> I have Trilian and used it for several years.
> 
> Then I bought IK Multimedia's MODO and haven't touched anything else for Bass ever since.
> 
> _*IK Multimedia MODO*_


+1 for MODO. Such a great physically modeled bass instrument.

Also the only Bass instrument plugin I use. All the others are gathering digital dust.


----------



## bill45 (Nov 27, 2017)

Amplesound and impact soundworks.


----------



## keepitsimple (Nov 27, 2017)

Electric: MODO
Acoustic: Amplesound ABA


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 28, 2017)

No Fretless in *MODO,* so I use *Ilya Efimov* for that. *OTS* also do a *Jaco Fretless*.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 28, 2017)

Virtual Virgin said:


> Trilian sounds a bit choppy to me, especially the slap bass.
> Is there a better library out there to cover electric and acoustic bass?


Bass Slapper!

I really enjoy using Substance, Amplesound upright, NI basses as well... But there's still a gap in my collection for more bass designer stuff (nutty drops please!)


----------



## enCiphered (Nov 28, 2017)

I´m pretty sure that Spectrasonics is already working on a major Trillian update.
Modo is really great but no replacement for Trillian in terms of sound, synth-based approach, tweakability and modulation.
I have both and use Trillian all the time for cinematic and electronic stuff but prefer Modo for sound design, rock and metal.


----------



## GtrString (Nov 28, 2017)

I dont think there is a better bass library than Trillian (which sounds incredible, imo), but I dont have modo. Fwiw, for simpler things I also like the Fender bass and Double bass in Projectsam's Swing library.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 28, 2017)

If you cannot make good music with Trillian then you need to call in Pattitucci, Levin, or Laboriel, etc.

There was just a good acoustic bass thread a few days ago, so the search engine is your friend as well.
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/looking-for-edgy-upright-bass.66496/


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 28, 2017)

To those that have Modo...
I usually use the Scarbee basses from Komplete. Is Modo a major step up from those?
I find it hard to do convincing 8th note pumping bass using Scarbee, and it seems Modo might be much better for that.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 28, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> To those that have Modo...
> I usually use the Scarbee basses from Komplete. Is Modo a major step up from those?
> I find it hard to do convincing 8th note pumping bass using Scarbee, and it seems Modo might be much better for that.


I just got MODO on recent sale, and it immediately supplanted the Scarbee Pre as the main go-to for electric bass. I would say that it's a significant, dramatic upgrade.


----------



## enCiphered (Nov 28, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> To those that have Modo...
> I usually use the Scarbee basses from Komplete. Is Modo a major step up from those?



Yes, it is. With Modo you can shape your own bass sound. You can really change the initial sound of an electric bass and make it sound the way you want and I don´t mean equing. This is something you can´t do with sampled instruments. Modo is extremely accurate and very authentic thanks to the physical modelling synthesis.


----------



## Jazzy_Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

I purchased Ample Sounds Jazz bass and Upright over the weekend after checking out some videos, the playability on the keyboard feels great, and they sound phenomenal. Here's a decent example YT vid of the Jazz in action


----------



## Hunter123 (Nov 28, 2017)

I find the playability and control of the ample sound stuff to be a big plus for me


----------



## khollister (Nov 28, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> If you cannot make good music with Trillian then you need to call in Pattitucci, Levin, or Laboriel, etc.



No kidding - While there may be something better, I don't personally care. I think the basses (acoustic and electric sound very good, but the whole integration with Omnisphere puts the value off the charts as far as synth bass goes. And then there's Diva and Repro, too.


----------



## conan (Nov 28, 2017)

I demoed MODO and liked the flexibility but didn't find it convincing enough. I'm still using Trillian or playing it in with an actual bass guitar. I feel like a gave MODO a real chance but it just wasn't for me.

That being said, it's still a pretty remarkable accomplishment and I'm not surprised that it works well for others.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Nov 28, 2017)

These bass demos from Ample Sounds are pretty good for tone. The samples do not sound as wonky as Trilian in navigating timbre. The velocity contrasts sound smoother and more natural.


----------



## Jason Morin (Nov 28, 2017)

You can download and try Ample Bass Precision or Ample Bass Upright (Win or Mac) :

http://www.amplesound.net/en/download.asp


----------



## Bohrium (Nov 29, 2017)

Judging by the title of this thread you're trying to find an alternative to Trilian. As a package ... there is none. For individual instruments (Fender Bass, Upright ... etc) you can find some.


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks for your feedback enCiphered and Quasar.
I'm still in two minds whether or not Modo is not overkill for me as I don't actually use electric bass often, and when I do it's just some basic bass lines for Pop or similar stuff.

@Virtual Virgin - for bass slap, Waves has just released Bass slapper and it's pretty cheap at the moment.
https://www.waves.com/plugins/bass-slapper


----------



## playz123 (Nov 29, 2017)

The biggest problem with ”Trilian”is that sometimes people can’t seem to spell the name of the library correctly!  People have been referring to the product as Trillian ever since it was released so perhaps Spectrasonics should just give up and change the name.  Guess we are so locked into assuming it’s “trill” because of the musical term. In any case, it’s still one of the best bass libraries available.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 29, 2017)

The Bass Mafia series for great hooks:


----------



## chrisphan (Nov 29, 2017)

Trillian sounds good, has all the articulations that you'll ever need and some EQing will always make it fit in the mix. You'd have to EQ even if you were to hire a real bass player, so it's pointless to look for a library with the "perfect" tone, as that also depends on the song. Trillian sounds like a real bass to me, and I don't find the need to find something even more real.
The slap in Trillian IS a little choppy because you can only get slap by playing forte, but Waves Slapper should cover you in that for $29


----------



## AVaudio (Dec 1, 2017)

It is a bit old, but I love the Chris Hein Bass library. Great electric and acoustic basses, super-detailed.


----------

